# 2006 Toyota Tacoma - Handcrafted Car Audio



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Just finished this one today. We're doing it in stages, and he wants to do the actual installation himself. I'll be building him some door pods pretty soon too.









Here's the area to work with. The factory sub enclosure has been taken out a week or so ago and i let the amp just hang out for the time being so he could have some tunes.
































Two little Ultra LV6's downfiring, I'm anxious to see how they sound.








Damplifier pro black kicks ass!


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Of the six mounting points shared between the box and the amp rack, four of them were factory bolt holes.








Tight fit.
























i probably could have just left it here. It doesn't look too bad.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

So that's it. Like I said, he'll be back soon for some more work so I'll have some more pics and hopefully some info on how it sounds then.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Very very good!


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Man, that looks super clean. How do the dual 6's sound? Great work!


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice. I'm impressed with the install. I'm also anxious to see how the subs perform.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll be sure to post about the subs when everything is powered up and playing.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice work, I like how you are staying with in the stock sub area...

B-


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks great Jon!
How long did all this take you to do?

ANT


----------



## honza440 (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice clean install


----------



## fallbrookchris (Feb 13, 2009)

really nice install, how much power are the subs getting? how are they wired? how much air space?

and like everyone else, how do those sub sound?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

One of very few tacoma's done well... very well... I like it but have a feeling you will want a bit more than those 6's offer... at least I did... went from 2 8's to 3 the to 2 10's... just wish there was a bit more room to do something else but keep my amps where they are...


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

fallbrookchris said:


> really nice install, how much power are the subs getting? how are they wired? how much air space?
> 
> and like everyone else, how do those sub sound?


thank you. The subs will have over 500 watts available to them. they are rated at 175 wrms a piece but I'll give them a little more than that being that the enclosure is so small. Once it's all wired up and everything i'll get on it with my scope and see how much the amp can do clean.


ANT, this was just under a 2 day job. The amp rack was much more labor intensive than i planned on it being so we had to adjust the number of hours needed to complete the job.


----------



## oxsign (Jan 3, 2009)

Very clean & factory.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Great work, as usual.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I guess I know who's going to weld an amp rack for me


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Looks excellent, a great job. I love the amp rack set up you have, and choosing 6s. How does it sound? What is up front? I am about to tackle an '08 Dbl cab myself. Still acquiring components.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

that iron rail behind the backrest....can it be taken off? It make it hard to get 10 inch behind there....6 inch would not be enought for me.........


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

HondAudio said:


> I guess I know who's going to weld an amp rack for me


Cool man, get in touch with me when you're ready. I don't check forums as often as maybe I should so go to my website and get my number!



ThreeMan said:


> Looks excellent, a great job. I love the amp rack set up you have, and choosing 6s. How does it sound? What is up front? I am about to tackle an '08 Dbl cab myself. Still acquiring components.


It's not playing yet, still have some more fab to do. Morel Elate 5" 3 way set will be up front. 



Lars Ulriched said:


> that iron rail behind the backrest....can it be taken off? It make it hard to get 10 inch behind there....6 inch would not be enought for me.........


It could be cut and ground of. But, there is room below the rail for a 10 1/2 x 6 3/4 x 5 1/4 side piece. So you could fit certain subs in there and just build over that rail to get more airspace.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, that looks sick!


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Soloact (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice J,i must have missed this one over @ FGF.Clean work as usual.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

i like how that was intigrated!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

absolutely fantastic work! hats off


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, thank you guys so much!

Kinda making me think i should post up some of my older stuff. You guys would probably like some of that too.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Jon,

You should post some of it up. Your attention to detail and trim work is by far some of the best out there. For those of us on FiberglassForums we get the pleasure of seeing your work all the time.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yo Jon,
looks good, i like the amp rack.
but that sub box is killer!
keep it up..


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

That thing is a work of functional art.

Hey, you think the Stereo Integrity BM subs would slip in there, if you need more "oomph"?


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody.

I would say the Stereo Integrity sub would fit after more modification to the back wall and the factory plastic panel. If they had a ten it would be much easier.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Greg S said:


> Jon,
> 
> You should post some of it up. Your attention to detail and trim work is by far some of the best out there. For those of us on FiberglassForums we get the pleasure of seeing your work all the time.


Thank you very much Greg, that is an awesome thing to say!


----------



## Slowburn (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice work.

Good to see some of you guys venturing off fiberglass forums.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

Holy crap and that only took you 2 days to do? That's awesome work! Nicely done!

I'd be interested in hearing a setup like that. I've always wanted to go with 2 8's or 2 6's but haven't heard any in person.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your compliments.

I have a few other forums that go to other than fgf, but **** man, there's so many out there, i could spend a day just updating forums.

The truck was here a total of 3 days. I worked all of day one and half of the next two days. I could see it being kinda daunting for a 2 day job, but being that this is my career I have had to, if only because of necessity, become very efficient when doing these types of things. If it was your job, I'm sure you could do the same!


----------



## bsully1850 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wish you were a little closer, I'd like to have you clean up my install in the back.


----------



## glandnut (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the inspiration on my 09'!! Very well thought out installation.


----------

